# Flowering Crinum "Natans"



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

Hey Everyone,
Just thought I post my Crinum "natans" which is about to flower emersed. I just noticed it today and was very fascinated. I hope it doesn't mean anything bad. I've had this plant over 4+yrs and only now it decided to flower. It just the begining so when it opens, I'll take a pic. Hopefully I can catch it in time since I'll be really busy. Thanks, Eric.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

Wow! Well done. The only Crinum's I've flowered are the ones in my garden!


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

WOW. You grow them emersed in your garden. I only know of three of the aquatic crinums. I'm guessing there are land ones???


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

Yep! 

_Crinum x powelli_ is hardy for me in Nottingham. 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/gardening/plants/plant_finder/plant_pages/1225.shtml


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

So the flower tip is finally growing emersed out of water. I hope it flowers soon. Thanks.


----------



## stepheus (Jun 13, 2006)

Good luck and pics soon please =)


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

It finally bloomed this morning before I went to work. Thanks.


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks for sharing. How large is the bloom? It looks impressive.


----------



## stepheus (Jun 13, 2006)

Nice... I am convince to get them if i have an outdoor pond


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Wow, that's cook Eric. Congrats


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

Thanks. The flower just lasted for about a day and a half. There was a smell from the flower. The flower was the size of my fist. So i'd say it is pretty big flower. It reminds me of an easter lily.


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

Beautiful flower! Well done!!


----------

